# Out of line studs



## TxHomeowner (Oct 3, 2017)

We have a small partition 3.5 high x 6.5 wide.  The original contractor did not align the studs nor base plate.  Im going to put a partial sheet of oak faced plywood. but with the studs so out of line this task is a problem.  There are maybe two stud inline.  FYI, two electrical lines run there the studs.

Im very familiar with leveling with shims but this amount of misalignment makes that simple solution daunting.  FYI, the studs cannot be removed.  The contractor did use multiple shim to try level the sheetrock.  I left the first shims so you could see the mess.  Btw, those first shims did not solve the problem.

Please suggest how to best align these studs.

Thanks


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 3, 2017)

Use DOTTIE plates to protect the elec. were it goes thru the studs.

Use a level and a straightedge to shim the studs.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 3, 2017)

Sister a new stud to the side of the old ones properly leveled. Notch them around the wires. They don't even need to be full length. You can piece them.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Oct 3, 2017)

JoeD said:


> Sister a new stud to the side of the old ones properly leveled. Notch them around the wires. They don't even need to be full length. You can piece them.


Thank you!  I think this is the best solution.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2017)

TxHomeowner said:


> Thank you!  I think this is the best solution.



That is the solution, If you want real straight cut strips of 3/4 plywood and use that.


----------



## frodo (Oct 3, 2017)

you can shim the wall,  I call that putting a band aid on

or you can fix it correctly

remove the sheet rock from the other side, and reframe the knee wall correctly


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 3, 2017)

frodo said:


> you can shim the wall,  I call that putting a band aid on
> 
> or you can fix it correctly
> 
> remove the sheet rock from the other side, and reframe the knee wall correctly



It's the kitchen, so It would be quite involved.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Oct 3, 2017)

frodo said:


> you can shim the wall,  I call that putting a band aid on
> 
> or you can fix it correctly
> 
> remove the sheet rock from the other side, and reframe the knee wall correctly


The thorough correction would be best but in my case it is not practical.  As previously stated the other side is in the kitchen with dishwasher and cabinets.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 3, 2017)

nealtw said:


> That is the solution, If you want real straight cut strips of 3/4 plywood and use that.



Yes I agree. You don't need to use full 2x4 studs. You could use 2x3 or 1x4. As long as you get enough width to fasten where two sheets meet. 3/4 is plenty where they don't meet.


----------



## frodo (Oct 3, 2017)

TxHomeowner said:


> The thorough correction would be best but in my case it is not practical.  As previously stated the other side is in the kitchen with dishwasher and cabinets.



I missed that,  shim the studs , skirt the knee wall with a 1/2'' sheet of plywood
then sheet rock it


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 3, 2017)

frodo said:


> I missed that,  shim the studs , skirt the knee wall with a 1/2'' sheet of plywood
> then sheet rock it



See the 2nd sentence of para.#1 post #1.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 3, 2017)

JoeD said:


> Yes I agree. You don't need to use full 2x4 studs. You could use 2x3 or 1x4. As long as you get enough width to fasten where two sheets meet. 3/4 is plenty where they don't meet.



Given the size a single 4x8 sheet will cover it no need for a joint.


----------

